# Large outfits, grass or hardstanding????



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I am presently on a lovely site just north of Madrid, the owner is spending a lot of time & money putting in around 60 new serviced pitches. he intends to make some very big (200 square meters) for large outfits.

He says that all the pitches will be grass, I was wondering if the owners of large outfits would prefer hard standing? 

If you do then I might just let him know before he wastes a load of money on grass.

Cheers Cavaqueen


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
My slant,unless it is in a hollow,any rain will have soaked away before you get up/go to bed where you are. Grass ? if well used the pitches could become dry and dusty,concrete can reflect the suns heat...... Sooooo.... As the boss said to the labourer,"Take your Pick" :wink: :wink: 
Hulltramper


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Morning,

In UK, my preference is always hardstanding having had the bad experience of being stuck following a night of heavy rain on a grass pitch.

During the summer months have used grass in Spain and France but again reluctant in the winter time.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Larger outfits usually have double rear wheel drive. Very good traction on grass.
Your average Euro Shed is often front wheel drive and lousy traction.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What about a compromise ?

Two parallel concrete runways so that the wheels are resting on a solid surface but there is a grassed area for sitting out on etc.

Cheaper than all concrete, practical but more visually appealing.

G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> What about a compromise ?
> 
> Two parallel concrete runways so that the wheels are resting on a solid surface but there is a grassed area for sitting out on etc.
> 
> ...


G

Each bit of concrete runway would have to be quite wide to accommodate different base vehicle track widths from VW T5 up to Iveco/Man truck bases.

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

My favourite little farm campsite in Bailleul does just that no problems at all.

tony

Ps. the TdF goes past their gate this year. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grass, with that plastic reinforcement matting set in.

http://www.grassform.co.uk/products/ground-reinforcement/

Still grows the grass, the wheels don't wear it away so much, and it's very firm so vans wouldn't get stuck in the wet season.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Each bit of concrete runway would have to be quite wide to accommodate different base vehicle track widths from VW T5 up to Iveco/Man truck bases.
> 
> Geoff


Given that they probably have more of the standard RVs than the monster things then it would not be impossible to have 3 or 4 wider tracked pitches and keep those especially for larger vehicles.

The aire at Lucca ( El Sercio) has tracks made from the same sort of firm plastic mesh material set into grass that is used by the C&CC for their pitches. It seems to work very well there.

I hope they'd maintain the concrete tracks more carefully than is done by a certain campsite near Cape Trafalgar. Their tracks are laid on sand. We drove our van onto them, the track collapsed and we all spent a very jolly afternoon digging and towing the van out from sand up to its armpits. It cost us a fortune in beer and shortbread biscuits for all the helpers.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Grizzly said:-
> The aire at Lucca ( El Sercio) has tracks made from the same sort of firm plastic mesh material set into grass that is used by the C&CC for their pitches. It seems to work very well there.


Beat you to it Grizz - by a whisker. :wink:

I'd say that was the best solution of all. Still looks natural but has all the advantages of hard standing, plus the facility to use awning pegs if you want to.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Grass concrete then you can park anywhere..

Grass Concrete

ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Out in a cow field this weekend:










Us and the two boys are at a Land Rover forum anniversary bash, and although the grass it wet, if you take care it is OK.

Peter


----------

